# Cichlasoma Atromaculatus and Cichlasoma Ornatus



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

I saw these on the site hosted by Mr. Rapps. They seem a bit rare according to the description on those pages. I decided to test the theory and it does seem these are a bit difficult to come by. I searched the internet and there was not that much data on them. Has anyone here kept these two? Am I to look forward to typical cichlid temperment (whatever that is right?) and what about adult size, aggression, and growth? Any assistance is appreciated. I hope to get one of each on 8 June. They will be hosed with the lot in the signature plus a couple Myersi that will arrive the same day also.

Cheers!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Great questions and fish, but in the wrong section!!! :wink:

I haven't kept either, but someone local has the _exHeros ornatum_. Very aggressive towards each other, and prone to bloat and HITH. Treat like hait's really.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

First off, don't get one of each. These are wild fish, quite rare, very touchy about water quality (see below) and need to be bred. If you want to look at them, there are photos on the internet, maybe even some video. Loop it on a dvd and play it on your television.

Second, I've already placed an order for some _atromaculatum_, and got some info in the process. This species apparently is very even tempered, he's kept an adullt pair in a 50 gallon tank for breeding. I'm getting four medium sized fish, and he says my 125 should serve them well for their entire lives. I doubt that they will do well with the nasty attitudes you have in your tank. They also max out much smaller than most of the fish on your list.

About the ex_Cichlasoma_ *cf.* _ornatus_, he reports that they are hellacious jumpers, from young to adults. They are quite beautiful, and I expect people will be going crazy for them; that's why I went with atros, they deserve a little respect. :thumb:

General info he was able to get about both species from Colombia is that they live in fairly fast flowing rivers. That means high water quality/cleanliness. A current will likely help, but IME these types usually will be fine as long as the water is kept clean, they're not truly rheophilic like some species. Let the water quality drop even a little, and you are inviting HITH/LLE. My tank is set up with an overflow and a constant feed water line available. The fish that are in there now seem to like it.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhh, it's cf. ornatum ... differant beast. Think I know where you are getting them then. 

I agree with *Chromedome52*, the atros need more respect. They are pretty in their own right.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

I will hold off on the lot then based on this feedback. I have sourced a new tank and hopefully my funds will allow me to get a few of these species to house on their own. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I doubt he has many more of the atros left, he had to send me one of the large ones because there were only three medium sized fish available. He adjusted the prices, and I got a beautiful big male, at least one pretty likely female, and two slightly smaller fish that haven't made up their minds yet. Will post some shots when I can get decent ones, they arrived Tuesday and the big guy is still nervous. They other three are feeding with the rest of the fish in the tank already.

The cf. ornatus I believe are the same fish that came in before as just _ornatus_, but no one has ever done a proper id verification. That requires comparing to the type specimen(s). I would have gotten some of those, too, if I had another tank available. And a lot more money! :roll:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Post pics of the Atros in the proper folder when you get a chance Chromedome52, they are a neat fish. Have the orange flecks developed on them yet?

I thought they were being called cf. ornatum becuase they are found in the Rio San Juan (according to Rapps), which is on the other side of the contential divide from where the true ornatum are originally described.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

dwarfpike said:


> Post pics of the Atros in the proper folder when you get a chance Chromedome52, they are a neat fish. Have the orange flecks developed on them yet?
> 
> I thought they were being called cf. ornatum becuase they are found in the Rio San Juan (according to Rapps), which is on the other side of the contential divide from where the true ornatum are originally described.


Never asked about why they're being called cf. ornatum, as they look exactly like the supposed ornatum that have been around from a couple of years ago. SFAIK, those were never vetted as being the real ornatum, either. If it's because these came from the Rio San Juan, then where did the others originate from?

I've posted a couple of shots of the atros in the SA forum. I'd hoped the moderators would have moved this thread over there by now, but I still would have started my own thread.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the first ones were collected from the Pacific coast of Ecuador if I remember right, at least I believe I saw that posted via Oliver's email about them. I can ask Mel, he lives here in Seattle and see if he remembers where Oliver got them from.


----------

